# Gyms in Wrexham North Wales



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi all

Due to moving to the area (Wrexham that is) Can anyone give any recommendations or experiences on the gyms in this area?

I have written off DW - as this is a ladies gym imho and also far to expensive 

And i can only find two others? Vanihila (sp?) and PZGym

Any one any thoughts, or any one on here who trains at the above?

Cheers


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

In all fairness I live in Mold not far from you dont know of any decent gyms in the area....havent been to the gym since i moved here a year agoo


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

offo said:


> In all fairness I live in Mold not far from you dont know of any decent gyms in the area....havent been to the gym since i moved here a year agoo


Ill have to just go and check them out.

I used to live the other side of Mold (Well Hollywell) but trained in Flint (Theres a brilliant gym above tesco in Flint)

Guess ill just have to go check them out and see what there like.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

in flint hmmm its a bit of a crap area mold for gyms..... i live near the loggs tbh... I should really get my weights out soon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in rpm fitness just around the corner from DW in the tennis centre a bit small mate but to be honest powerzone gym around the corner from Halfords on Rivelet road proper BB gym


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i train at chester health & fitness in Saltney whn i'm at work, i have a mate in wrexham and i will ask him

thats about 14 miles from wrexam right enough but its a decent gym, few big guys...Lucas Gabris trains there now and then


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

are you anywhere near ruabon there is a gym called gym aholic run by a former miss uk/miss wales etc. its hardcore as they come and she knows her stuff believe me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

vetran said:


> are you anywhere near ruabon there is a gym called gym aholic run by a former miss uk/miss wales etc. its hardcore as they come and she knows her stuff believe me


I'm not far from Ruabon didn't know that place was still going, I might have to have a think about that


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Uriel said:


> i train at chester health & fitness in Saltney whn i'm at work, i have a mate in wrexham and i will ask him
> 
> thats about 14 miles from wrexam right enough but its a decent gym, few big guys...Lucas Gabris trains there now and then


I belive thats just around the corner from where i work. I may have to pop in to take alook at some point, although is a pain if i want to go training and not in work.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm in rpm fitness just around the corner from DW in the tennis centre a bit small mate but to be honest powerzone gym around the corner from Halfords on Rivelet road proper BB gym


Ive not taken a look at RPM, sort of assumed this was a small ish gym. I went down to the PZGym last night (Powerzone) and it does seem a good gym. Looks like i may well be training there for the foreseeable future. Everyone there seemed friendly enough, and looks like ill fit right in.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

vetran said:


> are you anywhere near ruabon there is a gym called gym aholic run by a former miss uk/miss wales etc. its hardcore as they come and she knows her stuff believe me


Yeah im not that far from Ruabon to be honest, have you got any more info? (I.e, where is it, website? anything really?)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeh rpm is small but no one hardly uses the squat rack and bench press so thats where I live


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> Yeah im not that far from Ruabon to be honest, have you got any more info? (I.e, where is it, website? anything really?)


Right in the centre of the village just on the corner from the trafficlights/crossing, where you living then Cheater


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> Right in the centre of the village just on the corner from the trafficlights/crossing, where you living then Cheater


Actually, just around the corner from RPM, lol (about half a mile away)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

haha O right


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you an Englander?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]Yeah im not that far from Ruabon to be honest' date=' have you got any more info? (I.e, where is it, website? anything really?)[/[/b']QUOTE]
> 
> if your referring to gym aholic in ruabon take a look on u tube riam 12 there are a few vids on there of her in the gym posing awesome lady i think membership is £18 month but i will text her to confirm that,you will get cycle advice diet sheets etc, her knowledge is vast she been running the gym for 26 years a few of them deserted to the new gym but they always come back with there heads between their tails and she gives them a right rollikin lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

vetran said:


> I'll be interested to


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Are you an Englander?


No


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

just spoke to her. re gym aholic in ruabon, you can pay as you go for £2.80 sess or yearly £25 membership and £8.00/week no carpets or heating guys this is one harcore gym but when you see riam you will soon warm up lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheater2K said:


> No


well that's a relief


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I train in Vahalla in Wrexham, its an old school gym, champion bodybuilders, powerlifters and strongmen train there and Craig Hulme the owner will give ya advice on training, diet, cycles etc awesome gym. Heard goods things about the gym in ruabon but never been thete myself.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

vetran said:


> just spoke to her. re gym aholic in ruabon, you can pay as you go for £2.80 sess or yearly £25 membership and £8.00/week no carpets or heating guys this is one harcore gym but when you see riam you will soon warm up lol


Cheers dude, got to watch my £ at the mo so if I get my pay rise this year I think I'll go and check it out


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I Like powerzone, but Valhallla is and awesome gym if you intended to compete ever...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thought it was Miar who has gymaholic and her fella burkey??

Good gym though used it myself a few years ago for 18 months.

Valhalla is a decent enough gym, proper blood and sweat place but equipment is dated.

Powerzone is ok but the lads rather talk about reccy drugs than hardcore training (lots of chavs)


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> *Thought it was Miar who has gymaholic and her fella burkey??*
> 
> Good gym though used it myself a few years ago for 18 months.
> 
> ...


miar is an anagram for riam dont ask lol, yes she does run it with her x fella though


----------



## ho4re (May 21, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh rpm is small but no one hardly uses the squat rack and bench press so thats where I live


Is this a powerlifting gym? I've just got into strength training and I've seen some nice gains. I'd like to think about competing but I can't find much about it. I train at PT fitness in Mold (a good gym is that) and im looking for somewhere I can train once or twice a month to get a bit of advice/form checks. I've heard there's a power gym in Rhyl, can't find much on that and I heard about Valhalla.

Is anyone in this area into Powerlifting?


----------



## ho4re (May 21, 2012)

Paul_k2 said:


> I train in Vahalla in Wrexham, its an old school gym, champion bodybuilders, powerlifters and strongmen train there and Craig Hulme the owner will give ya advice on training, diet, cycles etc awesome gym. Heard goods things about the gym in ruabon but never been thete myself.


Sorry to post loads straight away but do you have a website/contact no. for Valhallla?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ho4re said:


> Is this a powerlifting gym? I've just got into strength training and I've seen some nice gains. I'd like to think about competing but I can't find much about it. I train at PT fitness in Mold (a good gym is that) and im looking for somewhere I can train once or twice a month to get a bit of advice/form checks. I've heard there's a power gym in Rhyl, can't find much on that and I heard about Valhalla.
> 
> Is anyone in this area into Powerlifting?


RPM no its not and I've just been told that they are changing the equipment to combo machines so looks like I'll be looking else where soon, but there is one in Gwersyllt EP something its called


----------



## ho4re (May 21, 2012)

That IP looks good, pretty cheap too!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

ho4re said:


> That IP looks good, pretty cheap too!


Well if your training in Mold, there's a decent gym in flint - www.thezonegym.co.uk

Perhaps give them a shout, bought lots of new cardio equipment with all the old school weights upstairs out the way.


----------



## pzgym (Oct 3, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm in rpm fitness just around the corner from DW in the tennis centre a bit small mate but to be honest powerzone gym around the corner from Halfords on Rivelet road proper BB gym


good to hear you rate us pal would love to see more of you in gym well look after you with deals etc ask for nath


----------



## pzgym (Oct 3, 2012)

lukas is a close friend of ours and recently opened advanced nutrition chester chesters only supplement store and has done a seminar in pz gym you dont get that in any other wxm gyms


----------



## pzgym (Oct 3, 2012)

we had the most lads compete and supportting at the wales... have 2 lads doing mr chesire and 4 for mr wales next year we use lukas gabris as our mentor for shows


----------



## pzgym (Oct 3, 2012)

how many times have you actually used our gym?????? im guessing not many

we are number 1 because we have best equipment biggest floor space and best knowledge in lukas gabris

we have recently put in a sauna showers and changinng rooms and have the uks best strongman yard run by wales strongest man hardcore till we die


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

pzgym said:


> good to hear you rate us pal would love to see more of you in gym well look after you with deals etc ask for nath


Haha I started with you guys months ago


----------



## pzgym (Oct 3, 2012)

time u train mate ???

hard to work out on ya pic

its cain have i chatted with you


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

pzgym said:


> time u train mate ???
> 
> hard to work out on ya pic
> 
> its cain have i chatted with you


A few times mate, it's Eifion


----------



## pzgym (Oct 3, 2012)

ha ha ha cool mate

hows the training going bud


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah good times I'm possibly moving to Wrexham in a few weeks so saves me having to ask this


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

pzgym said:


> ha ha ha cool mate
> 
> hows the training going bud


Realy well , weight coming down strength going up


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

How did i know youd be in here Dai lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> How did i know youd be in here Dai lol


Haha


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

mine will be opening in oswestry soon aswell


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Just bringing back an old post.

Due to breaking my arm (twice the past yr) i need to get back into the gym and start physio. (Its been 12 weeks since i last broke it) (Also dropping from 19 stone to 16 stone  )

Possibly looking for a gym between work and Wrexham now, so any gyms between Deeside and Wrexham? I have seen one in Chester which is near the g/f's house so is also handy and the monthly rate is a good one at £20, but been told its extremely busy in peak times.

PZone gym is still and option i enjoyed the training session there last yr, but as i spend half the week in Wrexham and the other half in Chester its difficult due to travel etc. Also cost of using 2 gyms.

Open to ideas??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> *PZone gym* is still and option i enjoyed the training session there last yr, but as i spend half the week in Wrexham and the other half in Chester its difficult due to travel etc. Also cost of using 2 gyms.
> 
> Open to ideas??


this is where I train now mate, but there will be a new gym very soon pritty much in the centre owned by Steve Fox


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> this is where I train now mate, but there will be a new gym very soon pritty much in the centre owned by Steve Fox


Any idea roughly where it is? I find it a pain trying to get across town and then find parking.

I wanted to get back into training tonight but still on the hunt for a gym. One which has everything i need and not to be laughed at lifting girly weights until my arm is back to full strength


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> Any idea roughly where it is? I find it a pain trying to get across town and then find parking.
> 
> I wanted to get back into training tonight but still on the hunt for a gym. One which has everything i need and not to be laughed at lifting girly weights until my arm is back to full strength


well as you now the likes of fitness first and all that are gone but theres DW in Plac coch?, but anyway this new gym will be where the old kwik Save used to be just down from the peoples market on Chester Street


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> well as you now the likes of fitness first and all that are gone but theres DW in Plac coch?, but anyway this new gym will be where the old kwik Save used to be just down from the peoples market on Chester Street


DW imho is fair to expensive and full of kids. Although it is the closest to my house. Kwik save is a fairly sizeable building.

Ill have to pop back into PZ, just need to figure out the quite times in the evenings i think.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> DW imho is fair to expensive and full of kids. Although it is the closest to my house. Kwik save is a fairly sizeable building.
> 
> Ill have to pop back into PZ, just need to figure out the quite times in the evenings i think.


well RPM fitness is just over the road from DW in the tennis centre where i did train, but if you fancy PZ 7pm onwards is quieter funny enough I'm there tonight but i must warn you it too has got alot of kids in there now due to their new years resolution


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> well RPM fitness is just over the road from DW in the tennis centre where i did train, but if you fancy PZ 7pm onwards is quieter funny enough I'm there tonight but i must warn you it too has got alot of kids in there now due to their new years resolution


Thats a shame, is it over packed in there?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> Thats a shame, is it over packed in there?


at times yes but to be honest come 7.30-8 its really quiet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> Ill have to pop back into PZ, just need to figure out the quite times in the evenings i think.


did you go mate


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> did you go mate


Not yet, i havnt had chance to this week. Hopefully try and get there Monday, also gonna go check out the chester bodybuilding one as well.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheater2K said:


> Not yet, i havnt had chance to this week. Hopefully try and get there Monday, also gonna go check out the chester bodybuilding one as well.


I only asked as there was a few new faces there just wondering if you where there


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

pop in and check us out in sparta aswell??


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Dai Jones said:


> I only asked as there was a few new faces there just wondering if you where there


Ill try and spot you, i wont be hard to miss, im still in an arm brace, lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

shoulders said:


> pop in and check us out in sparta aswell??


Wheres that at mate?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

st martins just outside oswestry dai has been seemed to enjoy himself  loads of lads use us now postcode is sy113be if you fancy poping over


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

shoulders said:


> st martins just outside oswestry dai has been seemed to enjoy himself  loads of lads use us now postcode is sy113be if you fancy poping over


Ok cheers mate, what sort of equipment is available there? (Suppose youve read the thread, but i fyou didnt im in recovery of a broken arm, twice this yr) Might be worth sending us a pm, about what it costs etc if thats alright?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> pop in and check us out in sparta aswell??


alright stranger seen the progress on fb looking good mate


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> alright stranger seen the progress on fb looking good mate


all going really well yeah when you down again?? im guesseing youl be all tanned up now pz got htere sunbeds sorted ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I use bodytech in Saltney, Chester, £25 a month and if you speak nicely the owner (Greg) waivers the 12 month contract. I am on a 2 month rolling contract there.

Plenty of Weights, not overly busy, squat rack, cardio, has everything I need


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> all going really well yeah when you down again?? im guesseing youl be all tanned up now pz got htere sunbeds sorted ?


na not yet mate haha, will try and get down one saturday night soon


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

shoulders said:


> all going really well yeah when you down again?? im guesseing youl be all tanned up now pz got htere sunbeds sorted ?


Where is this one then? Is this the newly revamped one near Morrison's?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Cheater2K said:


> Where is this one then? Is this the newly revamped one near Morrison's?


nah mate were in st martins on the ellesmere road


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Ill have to try and pop down then and take a look around


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

vetran said:


> just spoke to her. re gym aholic in ruabon, you can pay as you go for £2.80 sess or yearly £25 membership and £8.00/week no carpets or heating guys this is one harcore gym but when you see riam you will soon warm up lol


I know this is an old thread but do you know what days and hours they open any chance


----------

